# ESP NV, Eclipse FR and Full-thickness Eclipse pics



## D-EJ915 (Jun 6, 2007)

NV-STD in White - Shane's pick for 07 this far










Eclipse-I CTM Full Thickness & Eclipse-I CTM FR


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 6, 2007)

first guitar ... The V

Like ..

Kerry King style...


----------



## playstopause (Jun 6, 2007)

Good lord... Each time i see this Eclipse with the Floyd my gas level goes way up... Wondering what the price tag will be on these.

Thanks for the bellyaches, D-EJ.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, to help you a bit, the Eclipse I isn't available in the US, only the Eclipse II USA version, so we can't get them here anyway  I'm not sure about canada but it's probably the same.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> so we can't get them here anyway








* feels better *


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Well, to help you a bit, the Eclipse I isn't available in the US, only the Eclipse II USA version, so we can't get them here anyway  I'm not sure about canada but it's probably the same.



Oh, I'm sure there's places online that'd ship one to you


----------



## Michael (Jun 6, 2007)

God I love those Eclipse's.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 6, 2007)

What type of bridge is installed in the V?  
The Eclipses are gorgeous, but I'd prefer them with regular, passive pickups.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 6, 2007)

high-eye said:


> What type of bridge is installed in the V?
> The Eclipses are gorgeous, but I'd prefer them with regular, passive pickups.


That's a Kahler trem: Welcome to Kahler USA 2007


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not usually a pointy V fan at all, but that one does it for me big-time. Looks like it would be a breeze to play too. But I still prefer the Eclipse with the Floyd. I could seriously go for one of those right now. But they are all pretty good looking guitars!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 7, 2007)

that 2nd Eclipse gives me wood....


----------

